# Job at Demon House



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey haunters!
I didn't know where to post this so I thought off-topic seemed pretty fitting. So I started going to some haunted houses in September (yeah, shame on me ). I'm usually pretty busy preparing my own stuff in October and I have my SATs this year and a bunch of other stuff. Anyways, I went to one called the Demon House and it was pretty great. The entire place has no lines and is decorated top to bottom. You can stay and hang around afterwards, watch some movies, or sit by the fire and just enjoy the grotesque charm. The best part of the whole night was when I got to talk to the owner and co-owner. We got along great and shared ideas and all that. In the end, I actually got offered a job as a builder at the Demon House! I'm pretty excited and hopefully I can start working with some professionals. Just wanted to share this with some fellow haunters  . Thanks for reading and Happy Haunting!

The Count


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

That's exciting!
Good luck!


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks, Bob!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a deal! Yay you!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Congratulations, hope you have a great experience!


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you, guys!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It's been a couple of weeks since you've started there. Just wondering how it worked out? I hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh I apologize i should have clarified. The management offered me a job for the 2015 haunt year. So they told me that if I wanted the job I would start on November 3rd to help tear out this years haunt and then help build for next years. Thanks for asking though. I really hope it works out. They are one of the smaller haunts in my area but they have big plans for next year and they are under new management so they might grow faster now.


----------

